# dryer timer auto cycles don't work



## mikedudl (Apr 29, 2008)

Our GE Profile dryer(model dpsq 495 et) timer will not advance when on the auto cycles for more or less drying. It works on the timed dry(dewrinkle, 20,40,60 minutes, etc.) and the timer advances then. I replaced the timer last month before I realized the timed cycle worked(poor communication with user:whistling2: ) and the new timer did not solve the problem. The dryer is over ten years old and I am at the point where I won't put much more money into it. Is there a humidistat or thermostat that will fail and cause these symptoms?
Thanks


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi,



> dpsq 495 et


That is part of a full model#....I found....

DPSQ495ET0AA DPSQ495ET0WW DPSQ495ET2AA DPSQ495ET2WW 
DPSQ495ET3AA DPSQ495ET3WW DPSQ495ET4AA DPSQ495ET4WW 
DPSQ495ET6AA DPSQ495ET6WW 



> timer will not advance when on the auto cycles for more or less drying. It works on the timed dry(dewrinkle, 20,40,60 minutes, etc.)


Timer itself is good if it will advance/move on timed dry.



> the new timer did not solve the problem. The dryer is over ten years old and I am at the point where I won't put much more money into it. Is there a humidistat or thermostat that will fail and cause these symptoms?


Poor air flow ( venting, vent hood, dryer ducts, lint filter ), one of the 2 elements broken/bad, heat cycling on the wrong thermostat ( safety instead of the operating - often because of poor air flow ), bad resistor.

-Normally- the heat cycles off in the auto dry and then the power is redirected through one of the heating elements to the resistor to cut down the 220 volts to 110 volts for the timer motor. Heat on = no power to the timer motor, heat off and power to the timer motor....the drier the clothes get and the heat is off more and timer starts to move quicker towards the off position.

jeff.


----------



## mikedudl (Apr 29, 2008)

*thermostats*

Where are the safety and operating thermostats located. Will they be shown on a diagram or schematic in the dryer cabinet? I assume they are somewhere in the ducting from the lint filter to the back of the dryer. Thanks for the quick reply earlier.
Mikedudl


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> Where are the safety and operating thermostats located


A copy:
There are two different thermostats in your dryer, the operating thermostat(s) and the high limit ( safety ) thermostat(s). The only difference in these thermostats is their opening and closing temperatures.

Some common area's to find the thermostats. The operating thermostats are often found on the fan housing on Maytag, Whirlpool and Kenmore dryers. Operating thermostats for an older GE dryer are just under the lint filter area, the newer GE dryers have them on the fan blower at the front.

Safety thermostats are usually always found on the heating element housing or cage assembly.



> Will they be shown on a diagram or schematic in the dryer cabinet?


Wire diagram?...yes.

jeff.


----------



## mikedudl (Apr 29, 2008)

*thermostat locations*

Thanks, Jeff, for the info. I'll give a look to see if I can locate the thermos. I located a couple wiring diagrams on a web site called fixitnow.com but, neither old or new GE diagrams they offered were exactly like my actual timer connections. Here's hoping the one that's supposed to be in the dryer is the one I need. I took digital photos of the actual timer connections before I removed the old one last month and the colors of the wires don't match anything I've seen so far. Time to get down to the guts of the dryer now. 
Thanks for being so forthcoming with the advice. So many times I meet those qualified to help but, they are hesitant to help. You have a truly Christian attitude and you are blessed.
Mikedudl


----------



## jeff1 (Dec 17, 2003)

> I located a couple wiring diagrams on a web site called fixitnow.com but, neither old or new GE diagrams they offered were exactly like my actual timer connections


Each model# can be different, probably the same as these since that is where he got them from...
http://www.applianceaid.com/diagrams.html



> Here's hoping the one that's supposed to be in the dryer is the one I need.


Often rolled up in the consol on GE dryers.

jeff.


----------



## mikedudl (Apr 29, 2008)

*diagrams*

You were right. The diagrams from fixitnow.com were the same as the ones at appliance aid. Thanks for the help.:thumbsup: 
mikedudl


----------

